# John's 14 Cruze LT Black Granite Project



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey guys,
This thread is for my 14 Cruze LT. I bought the car with 33k miles on it in 2015 and only recently started modding it. So far here is what I have done:
Smoked tail lights 
Custom purple bowtie
5% tint all around
Eibach lowering springs 
K&N intake
Trubends 2.5 inch stainless straight pipe with Borla S-Type Muffler
BNR Tune
NGK copper plugs 4644
EBC Stage 1 Brake kit
ZZP Downpipe

Future plans:
17 or 18 inch wheels
Stereo upgrade
HID Projectors

If I really go all in:
Upgraded Turbo
Meth Kit
FMIC



Pics!


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

I forgot to mention the Optima battery.
Couple more pics


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. Like your bumper stickers 

Also debating on getting the BNR tune...


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments  . After all the research I did I decided there was no other choice. BNR is awesome and I'm very glad I purchased their tune. I have noticed a huge difference in performance and we aren't even done yet haha. Do it, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

Pics of the downpipe will not upload for whatever reason but here is a pic of the decals I put on.


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

how does the exhaust sound? car looks good. How much was the downpipe?


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

The downpipe was $216 shipped. I definitely recommend getting one. As for the noise increase its not crazy loud but it does sound much more agressive and will grab most people's attention. I was worried about sound when I did the install but now I am considering getting the midpipe as well because I really want to hear the turbo in the exhaust. The Borla muffler gives it a nice deep sound for a 4 cyl. If you replace both downpipe and midpipe the exhaust will probably be raspy and pop a lot from what I can hear after the downpipe install. The cat on the midpipe really dampens those sounds down. I'll see if I can get a video uploaded, I've never uploaded to YouTube so...


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

I got my tune update last night for the addition of the downpipe and it's quite amazing. BNR is a professional outfit and they are very good at what they do. Their customer service is top notch and even the quality of the handheld they sent is fantastic. I cannot recommend them enough. They really woke this engine up and it runs much better than I expected.


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Beautiful car! I love the tail lights!


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

jay1185 said:


> Beautiful car! I love the tail lights!


Thanks man  those were done with VHT Nightshade. I just had some Goodyear Eagle Sport All-Season Season tires installed all the way around and they feel great so far. Will update later with a review.


----------

